# Unknown Leef 1x18650 body



## Genna (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello CPF,

I have a Leef 1x18650 body and don't know for wich light.

The tailcap is Surefire c series, but the inner thread from the head is smaller than c series (not e series) and start more deeply.













Thanks in advance and for looking!


----------



## archimedes (Jan 20, 2017)

Could it be the Leef 27LT tube ? ....


----------



## Genna (Jan 20, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Could it be the Leef 27LT tube ? ....



Many thanks, that's it! [emoji1317]
I found Leef's thread about the 27LT body, but unfortunately without pics.


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 20, 2017)

Arch to the rescue again. Love this guy


----------



## archimedes (Jan 20, 2017)

Genna said:


> Many thanks, that's it! [emoji1317]
> ....





Offgridled said:


> Arch to the rescue again. Love this guy



Thanks


----------



## DrafterDan (Jul 29, 2017)

I just received one of these bodies myself. Was just going to lathe up a P60-style head for it


----------



## archimedes (Jul 29, 2017)

DrafterDan said:


> I just received one of these bodies myself. Was just going to lathe up a P60-style head for it


That could be quite useful


----------



## AndyF (Jul 29, 2017)

Curious if a head from a Surefire U2 would work.


----------



## AndyF (Jul 29, 2017)

I asked a while back and the thread size is 13/16"-20 TPI.


----------

